# Heart wings (with a gif!)



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been wanting to learn how to make little animated gifs for forever and when I caught this on video I no longer had a choice in the matter.









Poor Cadaver is being so ignored!









Grabbed a still from it as well because it's just too cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Cadaver is so cute. I love heart wings


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

that is too funny! And his name is funny too!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the look on liliths face.


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

haha aww! how did u do that? thats soo cool!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhh...but if you watch her.. she watches him. Her eyes move with him.  Not so ignored. Very cute!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

So adorable!!!! lol


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh , dont all the girls ignore them? Mine seem to be rather paranoid by 'noise' the males blabber into her face. Haha its alright boys, maybe next time


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww Cadaver is so cute, what does Henry think of the new hen?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw bless him


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww I love the heart wings!! He is so cute and I think she was really watching him, just trying not to show it


----------

